# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Deisim - Prenez vous pour dieu en réalité virtuelle

## Myron

Hello les canards,

Une fois de plus je viens vers vous avec un nouveau projet!
J'avais commencé un petit prototype de god game que j'avais plus ou moins mis de coté et quand après l'achat de mon HTC Vive je me suis dit que ca serait cool en VR.

Voici donc mon super prototype de God Game en réalité virtuelle.



Si l'un de vous possède un Vive et aurait envie de tester je serais ravi d'avoir des retours.

Par contre faut que je lui trouve un petit nom parceque c'est pas pratique. ^^

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Par contre faut que je lui trouve un petit nom parceque c'est pas pratique. ^^


C'est vrai que là, ça peut prêter à confusion, comme nom. C'est un coup à être estampillé directement PEGI 18.  ::P:

----------


## Myron

Finalement son petit nom sera Deisim  ::): 

Et voici une nouvelle video pour les 2 du fond que ca interesse. ^^

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

J'ai pas bien compris comment le château fort est arrivé !  ::O:  Quel(s) objectif(s) prévois-tu dans le jeu ? C'est uniquement la possibilité de créer des environnements ou est-ce que tu envisages des quêtes, progressions ou autres ?...

----------


## Myron

En fait les villageois font évoluer leur ville au fur et à mesure qu'ils ammassent des resources. Tout démarre du feu de camp et ca va jusqu'au chateau pour l'instant. Vu que je test beaucoup ce changement est trop rapide pour l'instant.

Le jeu est clairement orienté sandbox mais le but est d'avoir le plus d'humains possible et de réussir a les faire évoluer au niveau maximum. Pour cela il va falloir éviter qu'il crèvent de faim et qu'ils s'entretuent.

Le principal moyen d'action du joueur est la création de ces environnement. Ils sont des élements a combiner un peu dans l'esprit de magicka. Par exemple créer un bloc de 4 foret fera une grande foret ou apparaitra un animal (et donc de la bouffe en +).

Il y aura tout un tas de succès a debloquer pour les gens qui ont envie d'un peu de direction.

----------


## Grhyll

Ca a l'air chouette, mais je dois reconnaître qu'une vidéo avec un peu de montage aurait été cool, j'ai pas trop la foi de regarder les 15 minutes sans commentaire ^^'

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ca a l'air chouette, mais je dois reconnaître qu'une vidéo avec un peu de montage aurait été cool, j'ai pas trop la foi de regarder les 15 minutes sans commentaire ^^'


Surtout que c'est parfois un peu long et répétitif. J'ai regardé les 15 min...  ::):

----------


## Myron

Ouais il faut que je me trouve un soft pour faire ca correctement. Le truc integré a youtube est vraiment pas pratique.
Je vais essayer de faire quelque chose de plus leché et beaucoup plus court pour la prochaine vidéo.

Quand on est ig ces 15 minutes passent très vite mais devant la vidéo c'est une autre histoire ^^

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ouais il faut que je me trouve un soft pour faire ca correctement. Le truc integré a youtube est vraiment pas pratique.
> Je vais essayer de faire quelque chose de plus leché et beaucoup plus court pour la prochaine vidéo.
> 
> Quand on est ig ces 15 minutes passent très vite mais devant la vidéo c'est une autre histoire ^^


Si tu refais une vidéo, pense aussi à garder le regard dans la direction de ton "outil", car j'avoue qu'au début j'ai eu du mal à comprendre ce que tu faisais. En effet, tu lançais un élément mais comme tu tournais la tête ailleurs, on ne voyait pas ce dernier constituer un matériau du décor.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## burgzaza

Excellent Myron, le god game en VR, y'a sûrement rien de mieux ( monter une secte peut être... ) pour se faire vénérer en totale immersion :P
Je crois que mon dernier god game c'était Black and White... 
Hâte d'en voir plus  ::):

----------


## Myron

> Si tu refais une vidéo, pense aussi à garder le regard dans la direction de ton "outil", car j'avoue qu'au début j'ai eu du mal à comprendre ce que tu faisais. En effet, tu lançais un élément mais comme tu tournais la tête ailleurs, on ne voyait pas ce dernier constituer un matériau du décor.


En fait je le regarde mais j'ai l'impression que l'affichage secondaire sur le pc ne reprend pas vraiment tout le champ de vision que j'ai dans le casque. Il faut que je fasse quelques essais pour confirmer cette theorie.
Merci du conseil je vais essayer de faire plus attention a ca la prochaine fois.

Un pote qui touche sa bille en montage video passe samedi prochain on va essayer de faire un truc correct.  ::):

----------


## Myron

Pas vraiment eu le temps de faire de retour ici mais pour ceux que ca interesse le jeu est en early access sur steam depuis 2 mois et ressemble a ca maintenant.



Encore beaucoup de boulot pour en faire le jeu que j'aimerais qu'il soit mais c'est sur la bonne voie jusqu'ici.
Je n'ai jamais été aussi loin avec un projet ca fait plaisir.  ::):

----------


## Tchey

Je pense que c'est bien trop tôt pour une Early Access payante par rapport au gameplay actuel, mais ça semble propre au moins.

Ce sera aussi sur Linux ? Jouable sans casque-?

Très fort "potentiel", je suis curieux de voir où ça va aller.

----------


## Myron

Disons que le prix reste démocratique face à la concurrence de Super Island God VR. 
Il est vrai que l'achat actuellement est plus un acte de soutien qu'autre chose même si certains y trouvent déjà largement leur compte. Les maigres rentrées me permettent de réinvestir dans des assets pour compenser mon absence de talent graphique.  :;): 

Ce sera sans doute jouable sur linux dés que SteamVR le permettra. Pour l'instant ce n'est pas encore le cas malheureusement.  ::(: 
Par contre le jeu ne sera jamais jouable sans casque. J'ai tout conçu autour des possibilités offertes par la VR (et avec les nombreux inconvenient qui vont avec)

----------


## Hideo

Ah cool, ca fait plaisir que tu passes par ici  ::):  

J’apprécie beaucoup ton jeu, je passe régulièrement sur les fofo steam pour voir ce que ca dit. 
Je ne l'ai pas relancé depuis une ou deux updates, je me laisse le plaisir de la découverte pour un peu plus tard. 

En tout cas bon courage, je n'ai pas du tout l'impression d'avoir mal investi mes 6 €   :;):

----------


## Myron

Oui je suis un habitué du coin ^^
J'essaierai de partager mes experiences ici quand j'en aurais l'occasion bien qu'en ce moment avec Deisim, le boulot, le gamin et la construction de la nouvelle maison je suis un peu sur tout les fronts ^^

Ravi de voir que tu es satisfait de l'experience jusqu'ici  ::):  N’hésite pas si tu as des suggestion d'ailleurs.

----------


## Myron

Après un long moment je me suis dit que ça pouvait être cool de venir refaire un coucou par ici avec une mise à jour.

J'ai continué a bosser sur le jeu pendant mon temps libre et il est maintenant bien plus léché que ce qu'il n'était à l'époque de ce post.
Il y'a plus de terrains, plus de miracles et différentes cultures qui apparaissent en fonction des terrains à leur disposition.
J'ai aussi commissionné un artiste pour me faire + de 80 modèles de personnages pour représenter les différentes cultures/époques.



Les retours sont plutôt positifs même si les gens aimeraient plus de contenu. Si seulement j'avais plus de temps... ^^

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Content de voir que tu poursuis ton œuvre.  :;):

----------


## Angelussauron

J'ai découvert Deisim aujourd'hui. En allant sur le discord (https://discord.gg/HqhST5c), je viens également de découvrir que Myron le développeur est un canard ça fait plaisir et ça me permet de relancer ce topic. 
Pour les possesseurs de l'oculus quest le jeu est actuellement gratuit sur sidequest (https://sidequestvr.com/#/) ce qui permet de le tester et d'aider Myron a développé le jeu.

Si vous voulez de l'aide pour passer votre Quest en mode développeur (pour installer les jeux de Sidequest ensuite) je vous conseille cette vidéo. C'est très simple à faire et ensuite pour installer Deisim via Sidequest c'est encore plus simple. Ne vous privez pas d'un jeu unique en son genre pour la VR.

----------


## Myron

Salut les canards!

Deisim est finalement sorti d'Early Access sur steam et sorti sur le magasin officiel de l'Oculus Quest le 1er septembre après beaucoup d'années de travail en plein covid et en faisant 2 bébés. La vie en mode facile quoi!  :;): 
Je suis venu vous poster une petite vidéo histoire de montrer le chemin parcouru et donner un peu de motivation a ceux qui débutent aujourd'hui comme je le faisait il y'a 6 ans!

----------


## honu

C’est fantastique ce que tu as fait ! Et effectivement, quel chemin parcouru...

Merci de ce partage !

----------


## Hideo

Felicitation pour le lancement de ton jeu  ::lol::  

Je le lance de temps en temps depuis 2017 avec beaucoup de plaisir et toujours tres agreablement surpris par ce qui a ete ajoute entre temps.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais félicitations !  :;): 
Je l'ai relancé ce WE et j'avais fait l'annonce dans la discussion générale VR https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=13920464

----------


## Myron

Merci les copains!

En bonus voici une petite video que nous avons fait pour célébrer le lancement  ::):

----------

